# Check this out



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, I built my first computer about a year ago and everything went great, since then I've learned a lot more and I think i could make some serious money on the side by building computers and selling them on classifieds because I've been able to sell older/fixed up computers very fast on classifieds with 10+ people calling in a week.

Anyways, I just wanted to let you guys look at this and maybe give me some tips on where I can buy this stuff cheaper or if I should change anything. Also some ideas on what to sell for.

Most of this stuff is bought from smaller stores that I found browsing on www.pricewatch.com, although the RAM, CPU, and PSU are from www.newegg.com.
Here's my build-

Black Chiefmax HERO 9611 Computer Case with Front USB & Audio-
http://3btech.net/blchhe96coca.html

Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX12V Power Supply - Retail -
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023

Black and Silver Memorex 16X DVD-ROM OEM-
http://3btech.net/blandsime16x.html

160GB Western Digital 7200RPM Serial ATA/150 8MB HDD-
http://www.pcpartsohio.com/BookDetail.aspx?item_id=628


MSI K9MM-V All-in-One Socket AM2 Mainboard with Onboard Video, DDR2, SATA RAID-
http://3btech.net/msik9alsoam2.html

AMD Athlon X2 4850e 2.5GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 45W- Dual-Core Processor - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103299

Kingston 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134635 

AMD Athlon 64 CPU Heatsink and Fan OEM-
http://3btech.net/amdat64coplc.html

I'm pretty sure that's it..tell me if i forgot something. :4-dontkno

Total comes out to only $250(+/- $5)! I am sure I could sell this for $350+ on classifieds , is there a better place to sell? Is there anything i should change?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Windows XP will add another $90 Vista $100
If your customers ever go to add a Video card to that AGP board you'll end up with a bad rep. and your still over the price of the lower cost Dell's that have a 1 yr warranty > http://configure.us.dell.com/dellst...&s=dhs&cs=19&kc=features~desktops_great_deals


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have windows xp. And any suggestions for another mobo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

GA-M61PME-S2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128333
BIOSTAR MCP6P-M2
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec_v2.asp?scriteria=BA25069

And also check this page as items change all the time
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewprod...OUT-REFURB&DNAME=Blow+Out+Sales+-+Refurbished


----------

